# She almost sank ( Informative Post )



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After 3 weeks out in the frigid elements, Got my lower unit back from Evans Marine ( which Brian n his crew did an excellent job with all aspects. 

Ok, no for the story... Launched da 7 year old boat with quality hardware boat, parked the truck and came back to both bilges peeing non stop. Sheet, I know I put the drain plug in.. or did I ??

Went over the transom as far as i could w/o diving in.. Can not reach it. So I have free flowing water from about an 1.5 inch drain hole below waterline hole filling up the bilge until the bilge shorten out Water is still pouring in and is getting close to the battery level. Run and get da trailer and creep her on 3/4 of the way. Tied the bow down to the trailer to prevent a wheel-le and to prevent further damage. Klever not happy at all at this point.. 

The problem is that the under hull drain hose came off the 90 degree fitting in the floor feech box. It may of been slowly coming off and the wet /cold /freeze contracted the hose to come off. That's my diagnose.

My wiring should be ok with all the years of spaying corrosion X, but I went to picked her up and bring her home to go through everything for a safe well being. Stopped by Evans and Brain checked out the hose with a probe cam and found the hose was off at the 90 degree in thru hull fitting.

NW Fiberglass who has done work for me in the past will get the nod for repair. Mr Miller is a great guy and has built a fine reputation business for him and his Conroe business partners shop. The fitting can only be accessed by cutting into the box. Well let the pro's handle it. 

So if you made it this far, Check all your hoses that you can. do water tests on land. It doesn't matter if your an Artificialonly Feecher.. IF you have a Boat with below waterline in-hull fitting, live wells etc, Plumbing failures could happen and = sunk boat and possible loss of life. 

Just another caring info post for my fellow 2cooling boaters.

I was blessed that it happened at the launch. I was not rushed to get out. Usually when peeps go with me we launch at dark 30, and are out of the launch area on plane in 5 mins.. With no other boats and water temp of 42 degrees, I am again, counting my blessings and looking forward to Feeching On !


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Dave for the heads up. Glad it all happened in the daylight and at the ramp. I fish a lot by myself too and the older I get the more I think about things that could go wrong when by myself.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Good read.....and glad all is well. Its good to have a ''preventative maint. check'' on your rig when possible.... be safe


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Mon !! I also will install Seacocks.. lol .. They are shut off valves and will be installed closest to the edge of the hull on the inside..


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> After 3 weeks out in the frigid elements, Got my lower unit back from Evans Marine ( which Brian n his crew did an excellent job with all aspects.
> 
> Ok, no for the story... Launched da 7 year old boat with quality hardware boat, parked the truck and came back to both bilges peeing non stop. Sheet, I know I put the drain plug in.. or did I ??
> 
> ...


Errrrrrr, Captain Dave, in case you ddn't notice it, 3 flounder managed to swim into the box while all that water was coming in. Maybe they thought they were at Rollover with all the current. YOu maybe should check their welfare long about now. Another piece of advice which is always free, is to check where your dog is looking before you leave the boat at storage.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, now I have to check mine when I get home. I'm sorry you keep running into all these problems. Hopefully we can get on the water soon. I'm glad I ended up going to Sargent, or else I would have ended up in the same boat as you. Pun intended.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's definitely a scary situation. We had a live well drain Jose come off and had tone of water pouring into the bilge. I now carry a spare drain plug sitting back by the motor just in case and always put it in if the boat is sitting in the water unattended for any amount of time. Those seacock valves are a great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Thanks for the heads up, now I have to check mine when I get home. I'm sorry you keep running into all these problems. Hopefully we can get on the water soon. I'm glad I ended up going to Sargent, or else I would have ended up in the same boat as you. Pun intended.


You know it.. First the unit , then this mishap.. Sure glad you went to sargent and not on my boat that day.. I did feech the side of the road spot which i hammered em 3 weeks earlier.. water temp down a few degrees to 42 and not a hit.. i missed the tide as well



Super Dave said:


> Errrrrrr, Captain Dave, in case you ddn't notice it, 3 flounder managed to swim into the box while all that water was coming in.


lol I'm Captain Dave, not Super Dave.. You must not of read the whole post Dave, The hose was completly off from the feech box, so it was dry.. Just left a pic so you could see Klever and the Flounda that migrated from Rollover. :ac550:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Guess I will second this. Dang near sunk my bass boat in a similar incident, but made it further. 
Had been fishing for about 4 hours on Somerville. Standing on the bow, I didn't realize the stern sinking. It was only sitting about 2" lower but when I went to get on plane I couldn't. Looked in the back and had about 12-14" of water. Jumped in to check the plug it was there. So no clue. 

Bilges were going and we made our way from yegua to overlook. Just about rolled at the dock as I turned. Buddy jumped out and got the truck and we barely made it. 

Ended up being the drain hose from the live well popped off at the thru hull. The thru hull was right above the water line and was far enough up that I didn't see it when checking the hatches. 
Took 45 mins with the plug out and bilge going to drain it. 
Luckily, did no damage to anything electrical. Freshwater is much more forgiving than salt. 

Btw the auto inflate life jack in the rear hatch works great. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> You know it.. First the unit , then this mishap.. Sure glad you went to sargent and not on my boat that day.. I did feech the side of the road spot which i hammered em 3 weeks earlier.. water temp down a few degrees to 42 and not a hit.. i missed the tide as well
> 
> lol I'm Captain Dave, not Super Dave.. You must not of read the whole post Dave, The hose was completly off from the feech box, so it was dry.. Just left a pic so you could see Klever and the Flounda that migrated from Rollover. :ac550:


I had the same potential for doom on the feed for my livewell fill line but luckily recognized it before the boat was ever splashed and installed a seacock. No telling how many boats come from the factory with that little timebomb in various forms setting in the bilge. Good post to remind others to check out their situations.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads up" Capt Dave. We didn't bring our center console to Texas this winter. It drafts too much for the spots that I wanted to fish. It is a fairly new boat, but has a slow leak somewhere. There are 2 live wells in the boat and I'll bet that it is one of these that is leaking at a hose attachment. I've been just living with the slow leak.... but I won't any more! Looks like there is a project waiting for me when I get home

Scary stuff there. I'm really glad that I read this post. I've got a new project for when I get back home. 

Glad that you were able to react so quickly. 

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Dave is your boat named "The Minnow" by chance?

Not done that but did pull one of the old 90 degree plugs out of the boat on conroe one year. It is a funny feeling to see the bk of the boat with water in it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Through hull fittings have sunk many a boat. Also check those hoses, they crack. Bilge pump, livewell pump ect... Capt. Billy and I have raised a few boats that has easy to fix problems.


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Capt. Dave - Thanks much for sharing. I know I'll be paying a lot more attention to my live well plumbing, after reading your post!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I checked mine when I got home and it already has a seacock on it, but I also found something I didn't know I had. There was a piece of string about 8' long in the bilge and the end of it was sucked up in my bilge pump,that would have made for a bad day if I had needed it. I guess it got left in there when they rigged the boat at the dealer. And I already know I need to clean my bilge out.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Almost sank my boat like that in Lake Houston when the livewell drain hose cracked and broke in half. I've always wanted to get brass valves installed at the thru hull fittings buts its pretty much inacessible in my boat. Would have to cut the live well out and reinstall it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Correct! Informative post. Good you and da pooch left with smiles. Now let's see wutcher gonna do with dem feeches!!


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

Had a similar situation on a older Bass Boat a long time ago. It had the old ribbed plastic hoses to the livewell that broke and nearly sank my boat before I managed to stick a popping cork in the livewell intake hole in the hull. People with older hulls need to check their hoses.

Glad you boat did'nt sink, Ken


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Glad you made it ok! Another thing with bilge pumps is the tubing can get old and crack. This happened last year where the bilge pump was basically recirculating water in the hull. Thanks goodness it wasn't a lot of water.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I checked mine when I got home and it already has a seacock on it, but I also found something I didn't know I had. There was a piece of string about 8' long in the bilge and the end of it was sucked up in my bilge pump,that would have made for a bad day if I had needed it. I guess it got left in there when they rigged the boat at the dealer. And I already know I need to clean my bilge out.


You can mix bleach & water 50/50 in a pump up garden sprayer to kill that black mold in your bilge.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Great post Dave! Many thanks! Another thing to look at next weekend while going over things in the boat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad some peeps are checking into it.. If seacocks are not installed or just out of reach even whith extensions.. Plg em if not in use. Rig em to somewhere for quick of access encase of need. I may start to bring a set with me on other boats I ride in.

Sometimes less than 10 min to think/act quick before she and crew blub blubs..

Unless you have a whaler.. lol

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...608&familyName=Moeller+Snap+Tite+Bailer+Plugs


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

great post dave will definitely check all hoses I can see before lowering the boat into the water and will run all through hulls bwefore backing out of theboathouse next time out.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

great post Dave! "unless you have a whaler".......can't wait until I get mine!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Capt.!!--and those plugs U put up are a saver when U need them and quick.--(don't ask me how I know!)--I have always had several if not every size on my boat since I can remember--can save ur life!

Also remember the pull the plug and go forward till all water is gone---It works--been der and got the shirt.
"Hand Mailer" that doubles as storage for dry stuff is cool also and 5 bucks at Academy.
Orange "Conroe Flag" is also a must when out of reach with a whistle. 

All great ideas and good reason for some points on "check list" to work on as the season to get out more is here.

I have a question @ for preventive measure would it be good to put a small clean bead of 4200/5200 around the exterior of the thru fittings stream line no mess type thing?

swamp


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

You guys are *scaring the $hit* out of me. Just moved to Rockport and beginning to boat shop, cannot begin to keep up with all of the extras and add ons that are required, how does one ever get a boat up to snuff (or does one)?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a process.................and ya learn.

Great Folks here that "been to the show" and never mind helping out with Knowledge.

U will love it just always be safe.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampus said:


> I have a question @ for preventive measure would it be good to put a small clean bead of 4200/5200 around the exterior of the thru fittings stream line no mess type thing?
> 
> swamp


I do .. On all in hull fittings below waterline and on top the console as well. I want to keep water out of places it its not .

The hoses inside should have a existing bead already and 2 SS hose clamps.

I will find out what mine had this week as the operation is scheduled for this week.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Finally received the breach pics of the culprit. The Semi Rigid Reinforced Hardwall Premium Marine Boat hose was short and was a tight stretch to put it back on and it only had a single SS clamped. From the research I did, these hoses tend not to shrink. The temps up north are for more frigid and boats are left in the water year round. Of course, they best have the seacocks installed and closed. 

Thats a big NO NO from the boat manufacturer . Those hoses must of been attached on a Friday after lunch before a holiday weekend.:ac550: Always double up with stainless steel clamps and seal with 3m 5200 on your in thru hull hoses. I will be adding some to the live well hoses.

Seacocks were installed and made up for the inches needed to re-secure hose. 

NW Fiberglass ( Tomball ) did a phenomenal job at a fair price for the install and some extra items I added while the boat was resident at their shop. Give Danny a call for all your glass and rigging needs..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yearly Informative bump. Hope all the new / peeps that did not see this have a bit of awareness. Hull design is key and whats below the hull deck may sink ya...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Is that 4 bilge pumps Capt?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Is that 4 bilge pumps Capt?


Nah, Just a sahara 750 n a 500 set on full time. The other 2 hoses are in thru hole seacocks.

I keep a close eye on what i can see and been blessed over the years...:ac550:


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a sailboat a while back, several below water line through-hulls. These plugs were on the boat, many guys would wire them to the seacock or fitting inside so they could find them when needed.
http://www.starmarinedepot.com/seachoice-emergency-wood-plugs.html?gclid=CMXYqa_4tMUCFRSEfgodmUsAnA


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads up" again on all of the thru hull fittings and lines, Capt. Dave. I'm also replacing some of the fuel supply system, including a new fuel/water separator.


----------

